# Draw length



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Wing Span is one method*

Take the total wing span from findger tip to finger tip and divide by 2.5.

Example: 68"/2.5 = 27.2" draw length.

There are also other methods. After setting the bow it should be fine tuned to the shooter.

Norm


----------



## rddrappo (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm assuming that's from the longest finger? Or is it from index finger to index finger?


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

rddrappo said:


> I'm assuming that's from the longest finger? Or is it from index finger to index finger?


That is correct. What I do is stretch my arms out with finger tips pointed straight out. By placing one hand in a corner of the wall I only have to mark the very end of the other hand.

Hope it works for you.
Norm


----------



## rddrappo (Apr 1, 2010)

That's how I was thinking of doing it.


----------

